# Flying to the US with a criminal offence



## Toby01 (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm due to travel to the US sometime next year but have a criminal caution for possession of indecent images of a child. The offence was committed when I was 16 (I'm now 18) and will be spent in April  next year. 
Will I have any problems flying to America or other countries from the UK?


----------



## JimW (Nov 22, 2015)

Obvious returned bannee is obvious.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2015)

Toby01 said:


> I'm due to travel to the US sometime next year but have a criminal caution for possession of indecent images of a child. The offence was committed when I was 16 (I'm now 18) and will be spent in April  next year.
> Will I have any problems flying to America or other countries from the UK?


Almighty thread here: Travelling from the UK to the USA with a criminal record


----------



## xenon (Nov 22, 2015)

Toby01 said:


> I'm due to travel to the US sometime next year but have a criminal caution for possession of indecent images of a child. The offence was committed when I was 16 (I'm now 18) and will be spent in April  next year.
> Will I have any problems flying to America or other countries from the UK?



Yes


----------



## Toby01 (Nov 22, 2015)

JimW said:


> Obvious returned bannee is obvious.


?


----------



## Toby01 (Nov 22, 2015)

xenon said:


> Yes


Helpful


----------



## Toby01 (Nov 22, 2015)

editor said:


> Almighty thread here: Travelling from the UK to the USA with a criminal record


Thanks


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)

bans all round


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2015)

Toby01 said:


> possession of indecent images of a child


----------



## keybored (Nov 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


>


Hypothetically, say if his girlfriend, also 16, sent him a nude selfie.


----------



## Toby01 (Nov 22, 2015)

keybored said:


> Hypothetically, say if his girlfriend, also 16, sent him a nude selfie.


Pretty much


----------



## Toby01 (Nov 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


>


Yeah that's people's normal response


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2015)

Toby01 said:


> Yeah that's people's normal response


sorry fella I didn't see the age bit, I won't pry but as it is explained above I can see how it might have come about.


----------



## keybored (Nov 22, 2015)

It really seems fucked up that kids can be criminalised for that.


----------



## Toby01 (Nov 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> sorry fella I didn't see the age bit, I won't pry but as it is explained above I can see how it might have come about.


No worries. It's an expected response. Just a stupid 16 year old back then.


----------



## DaveC (Feb 17, 2016)

Think will depend on circumstances. If as above, should be ok but if not then comes under Moral Turpitude
but in any event when 18, are not events wiped. I know they are never wiped after 18 but I think I saw 
somewhere that before 18 you were ok. Dont think its right to carry that weight around all your life but, as I say depends on circumstances.


----------

